# Advice on hair between eyes



## Coco_Puff (Nov 2, 2019)

I hava question! Should I let the hair grow between my sweet little girls eyes?
I’ve been carefully trimming a bit with thinning shears but maybe I should let it grow. She wears a puppy cut. Her fur is about 1 1/2- 2 inches long all over which we like. I’m letting the hair on the top of her head grow out (and down her ears) but just not sure what to do about the nose/eyes. 

Thank you for any advice or video links! 

Coco puffs mom!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I have the same question! The groomers usually “scoop” around the corner of Dexters eyes but now that I’m doing his grooming at home I’m letting it grow. It’s at the awkward in-between stage where it’s sticking up alot but since the rest of him is getting longer I figured it was a good time to try growing it out. Besides the rest of us are having to let our hair grow too anyway:wink2: I’m wondering what is typical and if it will eventually lie down like the rest of his face? He gets a good amount of tear staining and I don’t want to make it worse even though I clean his eyes at least once a day. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The problem with trimming hair on the nose close to the eyes or between the eyes is that once you do it, there are sharp, pokey ends of hair that you have to REALLY keep closely trimmed FREQUENTLY or they poke the dog in the eyes. (unless, of course, you decided to just grin and bear it, and get through it once to grow it out) It's fine to trim the hair above the corner of the eye, because this hair does not naturally grow toward the eye when it is short anyway.

My recommendation would be to allow the hair on the bridge of the nose just to grow out, even if it looks scruffy until it gets there, until it is long enough to lie flat on the nose.


----------

